# Please welcome new sponsor



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Tommy Farmer of Carolina Cast Pro is now the sponsor of the Distance Casting board. Please support the businesses that support P&S, and let him know how you found him.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcomeopcorn:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Welcome!! I enjoy you comments. Oh did you ever look at that disk I gave you?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Tommy.

Glad to see ya as a sponsor.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Awesome. Welcome aboard Tommy.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Great Site Tommy*

Well done Tommy! This site has awesome potential as a credible source of information for our sport's products, techniques and best of all, it comes from the heart of US surf fishing lore.

I really appreciate your comments regarding the AFAW 13' Surf Rod. The 3-5 ounce range rod is the ideal weight for use here in NE Florida. I'm anxious to get one of these rods to see how it compares to my current favorite -- the Conoflex XLXT -- 12'9" and also a 3-5 oz. rod.

Looking forward to watching the site grow!

Charter Member Florida Surf Casters


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Welcome*

Thanks for being a P&S sponsor.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Welcome


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

